# Nutrition......how do you eat enough calories?!



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all

I've been training for around 6 months and during that time trimmed body fat down from 14% to 8% and definitely improved in terms of physique. Really want to put on some more muscle and while my training is going great, I'm finding nutrition a real struggle!

I'm eating the right things and think I'm getting the right split (50/30/20) but just can't eat enough during the day. I'm 67kgs/180cms so need around 3000 a day to maintain weight - to build muscle I guess I need an additional 500 or so to gain.

Even on days where I feel I am eating like a beast I only get to 3000 or so. I hear people talking about nuts etc but if I eat loads of nuts, my fat percentages go through the roof.

Pretty confused - any ideas welcome!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pint of milk and 3 scoops of whey


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Make your own weight gain shake. Peanut butter, milk, oats, protein powder. Could always add some olive oil too for an extra 120 cals.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/154320-high-calorie-shake.html


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

60g whey, 80g oats and 15ml olive oil is a great shake to have and alot of calories.

I have 3 solid meals (should be more) and make up my cals with the above.


----------



## MASSdebator (Dec 4, 2011)

It realy isnt that difficult to put on weight, you have to except that you may gain a full pounds of excess body fat to gain muscle mass, there are a lot of different meal replacement shakes available which are very easy to consume and are of good quality.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

3000 kcals to maintain at 67kg that doesn't sound right to me mate...?

But yeah I struggle big time mate cause if I have a big shake then I wont want my dinner etc etc so I feelya pain but down some kind of weightgain shake before bed you should see a steady increase.


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> 3000 kcals to maintain at 67kg that doesn't sound right to me mate...?
> 
> But yeah I struggle big time mate cause if I have a big shake then I wont want my dinner etc etc so I feelya pain but down some kind of weightgain shake before bed you should see a steady increase.


The 3000 calories to maintain weight was based on an online calculator I used which I think takes into account levels of exercise - so its a gross figure not a net figure I guess!

Thanks for all the responses - will get on the shakes!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

As above i can maintain at 105kg on 3000 mate.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Im bulking on 3500 blatantly maintain around 2000-2500 depending on level of activity


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

One easy way to help is get up early, if you do that there is more time to eat stuff! Sounds simple but it's true. Also look in to calorie dense foods like nuts, olive oil, eggs (whole) etc. 3000 cals should be enough at your body weight to gain weight I'd have thought so i wouldn't worry too much if you miss it by 100 cals or so some days.

Easy breakfast - 6 whole eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast and a glass of OJ. Depending on a few factors that's an easy and really nice 600-700 calories.

The high cal shakes as already mentioned are also a really good idea. Even on your usual protein shakes stick a tablespoon of natural peanut butter in it, thar's an extra 100 cals or so. Try the Meridian one from H&B it's 100% pure peanuts, no sh1t added.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

When dirty bulking -100g protein, 50g dextrose, 50g oats = 800 cals, x 3 per day is 2400kcals + food = 5000kcals easy, sometimes more if I'm peckish!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Conscript said:


> When dirty bulking -100g protein, 50g dextrose, 50g oats = 800 cals, x 3 per day is 2400kcals + food = 5000kcals easy, sometimes more if I'm peckish!


Filthy bulker!


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

Dont go buying weight gain shakes there full of pure crap,make ur own ,

i use

get MASSIVE shake

1 scoop of protein

1 tub of cottage cheese

50 grams oats, raw

1 tbls flaxseed oil

1 banana

200 ml 1% fat milk

optional frozen berries for flavour

around 800 cals there


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

deemann said:


> Dont go buying weight gain shakes there full of pure crap,make ur own ,
> 
> i use
> 
> ...


In a shake.... You dirty git !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

deemann said:


> Dont go buying weight gain shakes there full of pure crap,make ur own ,
> 
> i use
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this ^ means it will last about 30 seconds in your stomach before being launched across the floor with some diced carrot and peas. :lol:


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

sit with a table spoon and munch on a jar of peanut butter


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL i swear it tastes great ,put it in a blender for a min .well worth a try


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Someone on this forum suggested a McD's double cheeseburger to get in the extra calories. Surely that's the sort of stuff us skinny lads are trying to avoid when trying to bulk? If it was a joke then I'm just being stoopid...


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

keep your fats high and your carbs low


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

imo maintenance would be closer to 2500 cals a day diet on 2k bulk on 3k


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> Someone on this forum suggested a McD's double cheeseburger to get in the extra calories. Surely that's the sort of stuff us skinny lads are trying to avoid when trying to bulk? If it was a joke then I'm just being stoopid...


he probably saw the video saying how jay cutler was advised to eat bacon double cheeseburgers before bed for there fat and protein as the fat slows the digestion over night... imo the only bad bit is the bun hahaha


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

your BMR is around 1690kcal, if your moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) your maint is about 2620kcal so at 3000 (+/- 100kcal) your about on the money.

I'm 75kg and my mant in 2900 (ish) but i'm weight and cardio training 6 days a week (currently cutting).


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> your BMR is around 1690kcal, if your moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) your maint is about 2620kcal so at 3000 (+/- 100kcal) your about on the money.
> 
> I'm 75kg and my mant in 2900 (ish) but i'm weight and cardio training 6 days a week (currently cutting).


Thanks mate thats really useful.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

wee-chris said:


> sit with a table spoon and munch on a jar of peanut butter


Doing this right now!!! Ooooo yeah


----------

